# Mobile WI Fi



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Im actually using the Wi Fi on a local bus route With a Lap top whilst eating a chocolate bar and listening to Inge Bork. Does any one else have this abillity Where they live. ( getting some weird looks though!)


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Never had occasion to use it, but the local Lowestoft to Peterborough X1 service does boast free wifi (as well as leather seats and air con).


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

The Aylesbury to Watford bus supposedly has wifi and posh seats these days, though they seem to have some of the old tatty fleet of buses left which they save especially for my rare journeys! I do remember posting on TC from the back seat of an extremely scruffy Eurolines coach going from Paris to Dijon, and that was the only time I ever had decent wifi on a coach apart from one time in the Channel Tunnel, when I managed to get a really strong signal from a Megabus coach parked in front. This lasted until we lost them going through Calais. The National Express from London to Inverness is always promising to roll out wifi in the near future, but so far it's always been 'jam tomorrow'. Very pleasant, roomy coaches though. In Cote d'Or, buses are pleasant, clean and only cost two euros per person per trip, but there's piped music in the form of Cherie FM (great news if you like Adele and Celine Dion) and I've never seen anyone successfully connect to the wifi. That's still better than Haute Saone, where adult fares cost four times the amount and you still have to put up with Celine Dion and no wifi! The London underground and Victoria Coach Station supposedly have free wifi, but it looks like you need to have a contract and sign in through your provider's website. That, or I was too thick to be able to figure it out - it's easier to just go to McDonald's and grab a cheap espresso, and use the wifi there. I think that covers everywhere I've been during the last few months!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> The London underground and Victoria Coach Station supposedly have free wifi, but it looks like you need to have a contract and sign in through your provider's website. That, or I was too thick to be able to figure it out - it's easier to just go to McDonald's and grab a cheap espresso, and use the wifi there. I think that covers everywhere I've been during the last few months!


The London underground is not free, just free for certain phone providers otherwise you have to buy a pass. See https://tfl.gov.uk/campaign/station-wifi


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Some of my local buses provide free wifi but I tend not to use my devices on a bus as it makes me feel a bit queasy. I use trains a lot and it really annoys me that Virgin charge for wifi.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I was just surprised that it worked so well. It was awkward on the bumpy urban roads through Gateshead. I had tried with my Phone but it wasnt as easy to connect. I did plug my headphones back in to listen to music though. 
So many buisnessed advertise free Wifi but seldom does it actually mean free from hassle!


----------

